# هديتي لكم artcam jewelsmith



## خالد الاقرع (12 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اخوتي الاحباب 
اريد ان اشارككم بهذه النسخة القيمة الكماله والكمال لله


artcam jewelsmith






روابط التحميل بالمرفقات


​


----------



## im alive (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا خالد وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك على كل ما تقدمة من دروس وبرامج 

وانا اتصفح وجدت نسخة ارت كام 2011 ياريت تشوفها وتقولنا ArtCAM Advantage 2011

http://www.heroturko.me/softwares/cad-cam/1227423-artcam-advantage-2011.html

ماهى النسخة الادفنتج ؟ 

وحضرتك شايف اى منهم احسن ارجو الاجابة السريعة عشان نلحق نحمل


----------



## خالد الاقرع (13 فبراير 2012)

```
[CENTER]جزاك الله خيرا يا خالد وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك على كل ما تقدمة من دروس وبرامج 

وانا اتصفح وجدت نسخة ارت كام 2011  ياريت تشوفها وتقولنا   ArtCAM Advantage 2011

http://www.heroturko.me/softwares/ca...tage-2011.html

ماهى النسخة الادفنتج ؟  

وحضرتك شايف اى منهم احسن  ارجو الاجابة السريعة عشان نلحق نحمل[/CENTER]
```



هذه نسخة جميلة لكنني لا اعرف هل هي كاملة ام لا​


----------



## chiguer (18 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك ياخالد ,وادام الله اعمالك العضيمة ,ماشاء الله...........


----------



## خالد الاقرع (18 فبراير 2012)

chiguer قال:


> شكرا لك ياخالد ,وادام الله اعمالك العضيمة ,ماشاء الله...........



حياك الله اخي العزيز


----------



## ُEng.khaled (8 مارس 2012)

اخى الفاضل خالد الاقرع
لقد قمت بتحميل جميع الاجزاء ماعدا الجزء الخامس غير موجود بالموقع برجاء التأكد من وجود الجزء الخامس من عدمه وشكرا لمجهوداتك فى الموقع


----------



## خالد الاقرع (8 مارس 2012)

ابشر يا اخي رابط جديدة
 
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|651l3|410757694|Delcam_ArtCam_JewelSmith_v.9.126_russian_Tutorials.part5.rar|200000|R~8419E329363C372D710AEEFA42AC043E|0|0


​


----------



## ُEng.khaled (8 مارس 2012)

اخى الفاضل 
موقع الرابيدشير يعطى رساله بان الفايل غير موجود


----------



## خالد الاقرع (8 مارس 2012)

اخي خالد لقد وضعت لك شرح التحميل ورابط البرنامج
 
http://filetram.com/letitbit/delcam-artcam-jewelsmith-v-126-russian-tutorials-rar-901418483

الشرح


http://www.mediafire.com/?nk8ijii0fcpwmfi​


----------



## ُEng.khaled (9 مارس 2012)

أخى الفاضل هذا الشرح لتحميل الجزء الاول وليس الخامس
ولكن الحمدلله موقع رابيدشير اشتغل معى واحمل منه الان الجزء الخامس
شكرا لك ونفع الله بك


----------



## almenyawe (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

